# Shock Leader



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

What size shock leader do most of you Drum anglers use when casting 8nBait?


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

#50 Big Game


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

40lb sufix tritanium...It would probably test out at 50lb..smaller diameter...easy to cast and has less resistance in the water,when the current is pumping


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

50 big game.. Yes,it has a larger diameter,the more diameter ya got,IMO it takes frays better than the small diameter stuff..


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

#50 Big Game...
would like to add that line and shock made by the same manefacturer(sp?) seems make a better knot. IMOP
2ct.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Yepper,I like PM's quantitative physical analysis  

I use Suffix Tri Plus 20# line with Suffix 50# leader.Might give the 40# Suffix a try on my 7000s because it should make a smaller shock knot,and as Rob says,it probably tests over 50 anyhow.It might also work for plugging for stripers,etc. on 6500 type reels just as good as the 30# I currently use.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, mostly 15 pound Ande main line with 40 pound generic mono shock line, 4 turns and two rod lengthsand all is good, but with the setup, well figure world records are out of the question  (see another thread).

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Shock Leader Drinking Game!*

everytime this thread comes up, tip a cup. Be :--| by tommorow


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I saw on one site a "Hatteras Drum Rig." The rig had main line to "doubled line" via bimini twist, to an unspecified length of "50 lb shock" via double uni knot, then a bead, fishfinder rig, to a 3-4" length of 8o lb to a snelled hook. Is all that necessary?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

fishloser said:


> then a bead, fishfinder rig, to a 3-4" length of 8o lb to a snelled hook. Is all that necessary?


Me, don't generally use the bead, but yeah. 3" - 4" to a snelled hook is all you really need, depending on conditions. Me, go anywhere from the 3" - 4" up to 8" - 10" to hook. Just have to remember to keep feeling the line to the hook for nicks and or abrasions, lessens the chances of a break, and should also be done with the first 2' - 3' of the shock leader.

Have Jeep will travel  

And, Otter, lots of questions that have been answered in the past are asked again (look at the thread pertaining to braided line) if that is the case, should we just say "do a search on P&S and you will find" (if registered users have the search capabilities), and blow them off, thus alienating one that may be a newbie? Or better yet, tell 'em to do a google search, "that one has been answered millions of times on thousands of fishing boards"? Or best yet, do we answer, as we have in the past, unless our own thinking has changed? Besides, if it's a question that has been asked before, and answered, and you're sick of it, why click on the link, read and respond with no advice, just sarcasm? If you don't click, you don't have to read, eh? Me, prefer to answer with my preferred method, let one read through others' preferred methods, and decide for themselve. After all, school teacher answer the same questions year after year, after year, probably giving the same answer as they did the class before, and the one before that and the one befor............, hopefully ya get my drift.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm kinda sloppy on my shock leaders. For Levelwinds I pay the big bucks for Varivas Tapered Shock Leaders(10bucks for 5 leaders), it begins at18lb test and graduates to 80lb test at the top end and talk about a small knot(Bloodknot). For everthing else I use 40-60lb test lines ranging from Sea Striker to Ande, it depends on what is close at hand.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Digger said:


> I'm kinda sloppy on my shock leaders. For Levelwinds I pay the big bucks for Varivas Tapered Shock Leaders(10bucks for 5 leaders), it begins at18lb test and graduates to 80lb test at the top end and talk about a small knot(Bloodknot). For everthing else I use 40-60lb test lines ranging from Sea Striker to Ande, it depends on what is close at hand.


Hey Digger, what lengths are the tapered shock leaders available in, may be worth having some in the tackle box just in case (as in the past, left the spool of 40 pund test at home, and then had to improvise?

Thanks

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

shaggy said:


> hopefully ya get my drift.


yeah I got it. Get mine: it's a joke.  

Don't mean any harm and certainly don't want to alienate anyone. I'm the furthest thing from a vet around here. 

I use 17 suffix and 65lb pp shocker. I have had trouble w/ the braid cutting the mono at the knot at times though. Is mono running/braid shock generally a bad idea?

........and DRINK!


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Otter said:


> yeah I got it. Get mine: it's a joke.
> 
> Don't mean any harm and certainly don't want to alienate anyone. I'm the furthest thing from a vet around here.
> 
> ...


 On my anchor rod, I use 15 lb big game to 60 lb braid, however I noticed early on the MONO cut the braid when pulling knot tight. Found this does not happen when I double the braid and join to mono to braid with double uniknot.
I always redo this setup with new braid for each days fishing. Interesting to note, almost always when I break an anchor off its the Braid that breaks.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry Otter, but with the Sarge on the NJ board, and that thread, and this being supposedly a learning place, must have missed the humor (and newsjeffs humor, but oh well, me, guess I have no sense of humor), figure me must be in no-man's land, just south of the Mason-Dixon, so not a Northerner, yet not a Southerner (though for the record 'Bammy born  , so must be a 'tweener  

Like I said previously (and have one spinner with braid, use only when fishing alone), basically a 15 pound Ande main, 40 pound shock, thrown 8nb8 an sometimes 10 ounces with bait (hate when that happens), and never had a problem. Most times, only the sharks that cause the breaks.

Have Jeep will travel  

And, again, sorry about any misunderstanding on my part


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*me too man....*

i haven't seen any of the other threads but I get the picture. It's important that everybody feel free to ask questions whenever.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Otter said:


> It's important that everybody feel free to ask questions whenever.


Now, that there comment, and no matter how many times the question is asked, but that comment, should be enlarged, bolded, italicized and underlined, and put on the P&S home page, right where everyone can see, and to know, there is no such thing as a stupid question, well, with one exception, the question one wants an answer to, yet fails to ask. That after all is why we are here. None of us will be around forever, so we need to pass on what little we know, as well as our concerns on the state of our waters and all, so as, when we leave this fishing hole, well, though we may not be remember as "great", "good" or even "average" fishermen, we have passed on parts of "us", that hopefully lives on long after we are gone!

A little knowledge goes a long way, and patience is a virtue. To all, keep asking!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Fishloser...
I see you live right down the road... If you want to stop by and check out the rigs we use in the surf for the big boys, I can show you what we do and why its nessesary. 
Just shoot me a PM. 
Also you can cast some of my custom heavers off my dock to see if something tickles your fancy..

Greg
Lynchburg.. (on Timberlake)


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

pp backing, suffix 20, then bimmini to knail, to 40ande shock, then drum rig. will vary length of bite leader depending on locality. striper fishin i have found longer leaders helpful

neil


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

i use 50 pound Ande but this past weekend i tryed a lil something different i used 65 pound spider wire braid and i tell you thing i noticed a very big difference,, shocknot smaller, casted smoother, so i will try it again and it all goes well i just might be changing


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

13 Meters Long I got mine from Ron Sutton.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> i use 50 pound Ande but this past weekend i tryed a lil something different i used 65 pound spider wire braid and i tell you thing i noticed a very big difference,, shocknot smaller, casted smoother, so i will try it again and it all goes well i just might be changing


Be very, very careful when leadering a fish in wash with that braid. Potential to cut ya. I don't have a problem taking a double wrap with 40-60# mono but not sure I want to take a wrap with that slick braid. 

Plus I like a little stretch with the mono shocker when casting and when I have a big fish/ray/shark in the wash. I like smaller tip, faster action rods and maybe the rod tip would like a teeny bit of give. 

No first hand knowledge, but these possible downsides to braid shocker come to mind.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*BW,I have "first hand knowlege"*

of what braid can do to your hands when leadering a big fish.. *It cuts the devil out'n em...*  Have had times when I let the mono leaders get too short on sightcasting rods,and handlined a drummie up side the boat,bad move..



> Otter:I use 17 suffix and 65lb pp shocker. I have had trouble w/ the braid cutting the mono at the knot at times though. Is mono running/braid shock generally a bad idea?


 Use a double line in the mono,tied with triple surgeons loop,spider,or bimini.. Tie the braid on with double uni or noname.. I've never used braid as a shocker,so have never tried to tie this setup,but should work? Let me know how it goes.



> Fishloser:I saw on one site a "Hatteras Drum Rig." The rig had main line to "doubled line" via bimini twist, to an unspecified length of "50 lb shock" via double uni knot, then a bead, fishfinder rig, to a 3-4" length of 8o lb to a snelled hook. Is all that necessary?


 The double line acts a shock absorber for your shock knot.Makes the knot stronger than if you tied the two unequal diameter lines together without doubling the running line..

The 50 shock is for your cast with 8nbait to prevent breakoffs.. It also will take frays from pier pilings better than your regular running line will.. If fishing in the surf,the 50 makes an excellent handle to help beach your fish..

Double uni is an excellent knot. There are many others that will do the job also..

The bead is mostly used for crowded conditions. When the fish hits the fishfinder it CAN cause the swivel and sinker to ride up the line and hang on the knot. If this happens you have a sinker dangling in mid air above your fish eagerly looking for another persons line to tangle..   The bead will stop the swivel before it does all this..

Actually I use about 1 and a half inch of 100 lb leader to a snelled hook.. Some folks use more,but it cast much better with the shorter leader,and I haven't seen where it prevents bites..

Yes,it IS all necessary,unless you use a "hi-low" rig,or three way swivel..

Hows that Shag???


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> of what braid can do to your hands when leadering a big fish.. *It cuts the devil out'n em...*  Have had times when I let the mono leaders get too short on sightcasting rods,and handlined a drummie up side the boat,bad move..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I understand this right, there are 2 knots on the reel when you cast, the doubled line knot and the shock knot.

PUPPYMULLET: I'M DEFINITELY COMING BY YOUR PLACE TO CHECK OUT THE "RIG."


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Braid ties up a purdy Bimini and is slick. No worry about this knot. And a no-name/Cancun/Bristol to the double braid & shocker is pretty small as well. Even double uni knot is small. The double uni from the braid is smaller & leaves the guides 1st so the knot is somewhat tapered.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Hows that Shag???


Dayum DD, now that is what I am talking about, I even learned somethings myself, though had to read it three or four times, but, man, that is schooling the average fisherperson (and me too), and that is what I was talking about, wish I could have typed those words myself!

Good job DD, A+

Have Jeep will travel


----------

